# 2007 Rockwood Roo 232 by Forset River



## tarpon120 (Jun 28, 2008)

Very clean RV has ducted A/C, heated matresses, 1 slide out, outdoor grill, outdoor shower, canopy, antenna and roof vent. Comes with electric tongue jack and wieght distributing hitch. Tires replaced this summer. I'll try to get some pics up or can e-mail some. $13,750 Call 281 917 1547 for any questions. Paul


----------

